# Shure ULX Issues



## lizziemills822 (Mar 28, 2010)

At my school, we have Shure ULX wireless lavalier mics. There are 6 working ones, but the 7th refuses to connect to the last receiver. When I turn it on, nothing comes up on the screen at all. I've tried taking the batteries out for a hard reset, but nothing seems to be working. If anyone has ANY suggestions at all, it would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## rwhealey (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like it might be time to call Shure. They have very helpful tech support!


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 28, 2010)

You've verified that the transmitter and receiver are set to the same channel, and that the units are the same bandsplit (e.g., M1, J1, H4, etc).


----------



## Destrox (Mar 28, 2010)

When you say nothing comes up on the screen, do you mean the transmitter screen or the receiver screen?


----------



## lizziemills822 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing comes up on the transmitter screen. It lights up, so I know the batteries are good and all that. But no numbers come up for the channel and frequency, and it won't allow me to get into any of the menus or anything.


----------



## rwhealey (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah. Are any letters displayed? If you lock the transmitter and remove the battery, the transmitter will stay locked after you put batteries back in, but I remember the transmitter displaying a message whenever the "on/off" switch was pressed.

Try the lock/unlock procedure in the manual.

There's also a way to put a ULXP transmitter into some sort of weird frequency selection mode. I'm not sure this is what you're experiencing either, because letters are displayed. However, there was a thread a couple of months ago about it and somebody had a way to get out of the mode, but I have since forgotten. It might be worth a search.


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 29, 2010)

rwhealey said:


> Ah. Are any letters displayed? If you lock the transmitter and remove the battery, the transmitter will stay locked after you put batteries back in, but I remember the transmitter displaying a message whenever the "on/off" switch was pressed.
> 
> Try the lock/unlock procedure in the manual.
> 
> There's also a way to put a ULXP transmitter into some sort of weird frequency selection mode. I'm not sure this is what you're experiencing either, because letters are displayed. However, there was a thread a couple of months ago about it and somebody had a way to get out of the mode, but I have since forgotten. It might be worth a search.



There's no condition that I know of that would cause the transmitter to show a blank screen. I agree, sounds like it's time to call Shure.


----------



## lizziemills822 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you all! I'll definitely be looking into calling Shure about this!


----------



## blueeyesdesigns (Oct 17, 2013)

Did you have to send it in for repair? What did they say was wrong? I have one that got dropped and is now showing the same behavior. I'm pretty handy, though, and could probably fix it myself if pointed in the wrong direction.


----------

